

Incredible skill of old-fashioned fairground signwriter - AlexMuir
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-23313762

======
stevewillows
A new documentary 'Sign Painters' is out and touring around North
America.[http://signpaintermovie.blogspot.ca](http://signpaintermovie.blogspot.ca)

